# medical care



## recgeog (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, could you tell me about the quality and availability of medical care in Thailand?

much thanks,
rob


----------



## Kelvin Klus (Sep 25, 2008)

There are private hospitals dotted around in Bangkok and some big cites of Thailand.
All of them provide excellent services and medical treatment. It is in very high standard as you can found in many developed countries. Although, some high NEW complicated treatments are not as good as that in the U.S. 

I used to go into this kind of job to provide medical treatment and take care foreigners in several ways....

Cheers,
Kay

PS:
A little thing to say...
I talked to a Thai man of 35 years old who had a severed road accident. His spines needed urgent treatment and his friend who is a medical doctor in UK told him to get it treated in USA. He did and it took him several times of operations and 5 years or something of treatment. That was fourteen years or so ago. He looks now as if he is normal but got to do some treatment and do it in Thailand every a few months. 
Thai hospitals should be able to do it by now, I guess.


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

*Medical Care.*

This is a big bugbare in my case as I am too old to get insurance and although by Western standards prices are low. When you live here they are NOT!

Hospitals like Bangkok Pattaya are past masters at rooking you.
They are good at giving curative treatment, don't get me wrong, BUT at what cost!

Such Private Hospitals are to be avoided at all costs if possible. Some Govt places like Satterhip Queens Hospital and the one in Sri Racha are very good and heaps cheaper.

I know several Farangs who have been bankrupted by private hospitals here......

Also, if one needs medication on a regular basis, that is a big drain on ones finances.
A friend is Diabetic and he regularly needs pills for that and his high Blood Pressure and Statins to control Cholesterol. His medication costs are very high indeed.

And God help you if you have a traffic accident. The local ambulance boys always
take you to Bangkok Pattaya Hospital where they get a percentage of what it costs you to be stitched together again!!!


----------



## skycop51 (Jan 15, 2008)

I go to Paramara9, and so for me its ok. Excuse spelling again. I get diabetes checked and mental health. I am doing great with BP and A1C is very good. I eat better, and lost quite a bit of weight for a short older man. Older is hard to do anything you know this or will find this out in time. My thoughts.


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Health insurance is a MUST if you can get/afford it........


----------



## skycop51 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Red tape*

I am somewhat fortunate, but I earned it. I pay $25% up to $3000.00 USD, after that they pay $100%. It takes time to do paperwork, but I get my checks in about 5 weeks or so.












King Silk said:


> Health insurance is a MUST if you can get/afford it........


----------

